# When a guitar player burns his index finger...



## Tjore (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone in this section of ss!
Well, I just manage to burn my finger on a fire caused by a match. It's on my right hand index finger, and it hurts ALOT! I am so worried, considering that I'm a guitarist, that there will alway be pain on my finger while I'm playing guitar... It's not on the hand that I press the frets with, luckily, but if I will always have discomfort in my index finger while I'm picking, I'll might aswell quit playing guitar. I've been playing since I was 6, and I'm being serious. It's not because I'm a pussy, it's just that it seems all my senses are alot stronger than most of the people I know, so a discomfort can easily make me really upset.

Any tips? Will it just go away and be invisible again? Will I have discomforts forever? If so, is there anything I can do to weaken, or possibly avoid it? It hurts really bad, my whole finger is really swell now .. 

Here's a pic, just for reference:


----------



## ry_z (Mar 20, 2012)

Tjore said:


> Well, I just manage to burn my finger on a fire caused by a match.



You just now burned it? I don't see anything to worry about. Give it a rest, and wait a few days. It should be fine.


----------



## Tjore (Mar 20, 2012)

ry_z said:


> You just now burned it? I don't see anything to worry about. Give it a rest, and wait a few days. It should be fine.


Yup, and it looks a lot worse in real life by the way, just used it to show the severity..


----------



## Winspear (Mar 20, 2012)

You'll be fine  Just let the blister go away, tearing it up will just delay things.


----------



## drgamble (Mar 20, 2012)

If worse comes to worse, you. Could just amputate it, works for Tony Iommi. Just kidding, it doesn't look like a career ending injury to me. Use plenty of neosporene and keep it clean and you should be rockin in no time.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 20, 2012)

drgamble said:


> it doesn't look like a career ending injury to me.



 Infact, OP, it's kinda cute how worried you are


----------



## steve1 (Mar 20, 2012)

You'll be fine, fingertips are sensitive, so it'll feel worse than it is


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2012)

Tjore said:


> Well, I just manage to burn my finger on a fire caused by a match.



The match caused a fire? There's no way anyone could have seen that coming. I don't see any bone showing in the pic, so I'd just walk it off and resume playing when it feels better. 



Tjore said:


> if I will always have discomfort in my index finger while I'm picking, I'll might aswell quit playing guitar.



I guess you'd pretty much have to quit, since there's not another finger right next to the index finger, that could join forces with the thumb and hold a pick. 


Guitarist have lived through worse...


----------



## Fiction (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, I hope you went a hospital, that looks brutal, did you get any anesthetics? Could need surgery.





You'll be fine, you'll be back to guitar within a week, probably like 2-3 days.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 21, 2012)

Burns do suck, no matter how small. Just stick a Band-Aid on it during your playing periods, you'll be good until the blister's gone.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 21, 2012)

Christ i've burnt 4 fingers on my left hand at once and it's fine.


----------



## Greatoliver (Mar 21, 2012)

I managed to drop a weight on the nail of my right hand pinky today, and it's gone a bit black and throbs like hell.





My guitar-playing days are over.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 22, 2012)

are you kidding


----------



## Overtone (Mar 23, 2012)

I suggest that you list all your guitars for sale on the Marketplace section because there is no way that is going to get better in your lifetime.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 23, 2012)

And I was being soft when I cut off the whole tip of my 2nd finger from my fretting hand. Grow a pair.

Edit: seeing as your "injury" occured a few days ago...how are you dealing with your unfortunate situation?


----------



## SamSam (Mar 24, 2012)

Aren't trolls native to norway? Or is that Sweden?


----------



## brutalslam (Apr 2, 2012)

A burnt finger isn't a terminal illness man , it will heal up.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 3, 2012)

^
I'm sure it has healed by now. Injuries of this nature heal the fastest when you get somebody to kiss it better


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 5, 2012)

I loled at some responses but the first thing I do when I have some finger problem is do a few scales and rate the pain. One of the best jazz guitarist ever only had two fretting fingers and he was amazing.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 5, 2012)

When I was 14, I crushed my hand between two colliding vehicles. The next day I was trying to play slide with my splint all fucked up on painkillers.

They don't make 'em like they used to. Kids, I mean.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 5, 2012)

Tjore said:


> Here's a pic, just for reference:








Must play djent or something.


----------

